# Controlador PID autosintonizable (auto-tuned) usando pic



## eurojr (Jun 3, 2007)

SALUDOS!

Estoy por empezar una investigacion para realizar mi tesis de postgrado en Ingeniria de control y automatizacion de procesos.

Quiero implementar con PIC creo que de la familia 18F un controlador PID autosintonizable (auto-tuned), con al menos tres algoritmos de autotuned distintos.. 

Ahora bien..... estoy buscando ayuda que alguien que haya trabajo en esto ya que es un tema que tiene bastante de hablar aqui dejo mi correo por messeger y tambien estare pendiente por aqui por el foro. xx@xx.com (Editado por Dano)

Por ahora pienso hacer dos rutinas principales una que supervise y una que controle.

La idea es que sin conocer la planta, la rutina de supervision de alguna manera caracterice a la planta... es decir, detecte los parametros necesarioso para que el algoritmo de de autotuned arroje los parametros PID, obviamente segun el algoritmo escogido por el usuario.

De primeras de cambio creo que el metodo de ziegler nichols y el del relevador son los primeros que voy a explorar.

Interesados por aqui... discutamos y veamos que hacemos


----------



## Dano (Jun 3, 2007)

El tema fue editado por incumplimiento de las normas del foro.

Saludos


----------



## Gabriel Alexander Lara (Jun 25, 2007)

Por el momento podemos ayudarnos yo tengo que realizar un control PID de la velocidad de un motor dc ingresando el set point y la calibracion del PID por teclado.
Hasta el momento lo unico que tengo idea es como ingresar el set point y tomar la velocidad


----------



## Raflex (Jul 1, 2007)

Hola, hace tiempo publique un articulo sobre un Autotuning para controlador PID implementado en LabView, puede que te sirva de algo, el enlace es el siguiente:

http://home.itchihuahua.edu.mx/~rruiz/

Se encuentra en la seccion Publicaciones.


----------



## Gabriel Alexander Lara (Jul 1, 2007)

Gracias Raflex me sirve de algo pero necesito hacer todo desde el micro ingreso de set point y parametros por teclado, todo desdeel micro ya he avanzado algo estoy empezando a programar pero anes de esto tuve que hacer algunas cosas como establecer mi planta osea determinar los parametros del motor a utilizar para establecer mi funcion de transferencia y esto encima me toca hacer al vacio por si lo hago con carga se complica aunmas por la corriente que me jala por las cargas que influirian en el torque......Espero que esto que digo sirva para quienes esten buscando información sobre esto.
Adiois y gracias,,,,Espero todavia recibir ayuda por que todavia nose si estoy haciendo bien.. 8)


----------

